# Peugeot Partner with new LiFeYPO4 - won't start to charge



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

What was the discharged, nominal, and charging voltages for the:

1) old battery?

2)TS?

3) ENTIRE old battery pack?

4) ENTIRE new pack?


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can reach Seppo via finnish electric car forum. Or at least someone there will know some contact info and you could ask charger related questions directly from him. Or then you could ask the person who made the NiCd -> LiFePO4 conversion, Jukka Järvinen (www.akkujukka.fi). I know Jukka is a busy man so he might not always reply immediately.

Link to the forum (no registration needed for anonymous posts):
http://www.sahkoautot.fi/forum/c-38546/general-discussion-in-english


----------



## eltransbg (Aug 7, 2011)

somanywelps said:


> 1) old battery?
> Nom - 100V, Max charging - 184V
> 2)TS?
> Nom - 167V, Max charging - no charging
> ...


Thank you!
Well, we discovered the problem - according me - very fast 
Now the charger is charging with about 13-13,5A - not a fast charge 
Will keep you in touch for our next development!

BTW - if anyone needs batteries at good price (about 1,10$/Ah any quantity) - please let me know


----------



## eltransbg (Aug 7, 2011)

mora said:


> I'm pretty sure you can reach Seppo via finnish electric car forum.


Thank you Mora!
Will keep you in touch about this modification 

Also we made one modification of a Fiat 600 Elettra, but will write you when we have a positive development there.

Best regards


----------

